# Please post your Cartier pieces here! Photos only!



## Swanky

Please post photos and any add'l info you have {description, size, year, style #, etc. . . }.

This thread is for photos ONLY, please start a new thread w/ comments or questions.
Thanks!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Cartier LOVE Ring*

Rose Gold. This is the one that has 2 layers.


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Cartier Le Baiser Du Dragon Diamond Wishknot Pendent*.  





1.56Ct Diamonds set in White Gold, with dangling 2Cttw Rubies.


----------



## risingsun

Cartier Trinity ring with scattered diamonds...this has the 18k yellow, white and rose gold bands.


----------



## risingsun

Another view of Trinity...


----------



## clearstatic

Here is my beloved daily baby, Cartier Tank Chronoreflex SS band.


----------



## Candid Photos

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2325522028/

"Cartier Boutique window photo 938" - Cartier Santos 100 watch  

Photo taken February 18, 2008 at: 

Boutique Cartier
370 North Rodeo Drive 
Beverly Hills, California 90210


----------



## Candid Photos

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2322838391/

"Cartier Boutique window photo 935" - Ballon Blue de Cartier watch  

Photo taken February 18, 2008 at: 

Boutique Cartier
370 North Rodeo Drive 
Beverly Hills, California 90210


----------



## Candid Photos

"Cartier Boutique window photo 918" Large size heart shape diamond ring.

Photo taken February 18, 2008 at: 

Boutique Cartier
370 North Rodeo Drive 
Beverly Hills, California 90210


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2322667567/


----------



## Candid Photos

"Cartier Boutique window photo 915" - Cartier large pear shape diamond earrings & large emerald cut diamond ring

Photo taken February 18, 2008 at: 

Boutique Cartier
370 North Rodeo Drive 
Beverly Hills, California 90210

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2323464462/


----------



## Candid Photos

"Cartier Boutique window photo 912" - Cartier (large rock) diamond ring

Photo taken February 18, 2008 at: 

Boutique Cartier
370 North Rodeo Drive 
Beverly Hills, California 90210

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2322623667/


----------



## Candid Photos

"Cartier Boutique window photo 910" - Cartier multi color stone earrings
Photo taken February 18, 2008 at: 

Boutique Cartier
370 North Rodeo Drive 
Beverly Hills, California 90210

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2322608525/


----------



## Candid Photos

"Cartier Boutique window photo 908" - Cartier multi color stone bracelet
Photo taken February 18, 2008 at: 

Boutique Cartier
370 North Rodeo Drive 
Beverly Hills, California 90210

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2323412526/


----------



## Candid Photos

"Cartier Boutique window photo 907" - Cartier multi color stone necklace
Photo taken February 18, 2008 at: 

Boutique Cartier
370 North Rodeo Drive 
Beverly Hills, California 90210

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2322585661/


----------



## bhurry

my la dona cartier watch


----------



## bb10lue

*Cartier Tri-gold Trinity ring (no diamonds) A$1300 (inc.tax)*







*Cartier Yellow Gold LOVE ring A$1550 (inc. tax)*


----------



## Thistle

Happysnoopy's Ballon Bleu Medium in Rose Gold with Diamonds


----------



## thegraceful1

18K Yellow Gold LOVE Necklace- $1,575


----------



## thegraceful1

18K Yellow Gold and Stainless Steel Santos Demoiselle- $5,750


----------



## thegraceful1

18K Yellow Gold LOVE Bracelet- $3,600


----------



## thegraceful1

18K Yellow Gold w/center Diamonds LOVE cone ring $2,150


----------



## thegraceful1

18K yellow gold LOVE ring- USD $ 1,250


----------



## thegraceful1

18K Yellow gold Mini LOVE hoops earrings- USD $ 1,250


----------



## thegraceful1

As requested more pictures of the 18K Y/G Cartier LOVE necklace from my post #18 (necklace is 16 1/2 inches)


----------



## thegraceful1

Here's my 18K Yellow Gold Ladies Roadster w/ croco band- USD$ 8,650.00 (plus tax)


----------



## VuittonsLover

Graceful1. Wow.. you have soo much Cartier.  

Here is my new screwdriver necklace.


----------



## *Lo

Cartier Roadster Large


----------



## bb10lue

Cartier Roadster Ladies size (Satin finish strap and SS bracelet)


----------



## sally_s

Cartier LOVE necklace, WG with 6 diamonds, the SA called her 'the circle of LOVE'.


----------



## bb10lue

Cartier 18k Yellow Gold LOVE bangle (open)


----------



## lemontart

Love chain bracelet in rose gold - $1350


----------



## lemontart

Love charity bracelet - $475


----------



## Valerka

here are my treasured Cartier santos demoiselle in yg w/diamonds and love bracelet in yg w/every other diamond


----------



## Valerka

plus:  Cartier charm bracelet with 5 charms, all in yg, 2 charms are with dia...


----------



## bb10lue

My 2-tone Tank in small size...


----------



## bb10lue

YG Baby Love necklace...The rings are tiny!!!


----------



## thegraceful1

My small SS Tank Francaise purchased from Neiman Marcus in 2002 for $2,400 
Retail now $3,875


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I have the Cartier Love ring in 18k white gold with 3 diamonds I sometime wear it with my ering or else as a RHR, and I also have the Cartier Roadster stainless


----------



## clearstatic

here is my ballon bleu. i always forget to watermark it, but what the heck.





here's a pic of me actually wearing it and my charity bracelet in white silk on my right hand.


----------



## Jayne1

YG and WG Love bracelets, after 3 years of wear.  Including gardening and painting.  Mine fit fairly snug, I was told they shouldn't move around too much.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

My new pink gold Love bracelet:


----------



## Jayne1

I mentioned in the Trinity thread that I had a 7 Day ring (they weren't called Trinity rings originally) and  I'm comparing it to a thin Trinity and another large (wide?) Trinity. 

I'm also showing my special edition Trinity in the last 2 pictures.


----------



## lcs

Sorry my pictures are horrible.

The bracelets are not solid gold, but they are the special electroplated Revson release from 1970.  Cartier paired with the Revson (makeup) company to help promote the sales of their then new Love bracelet.  One is small size, the other larger. I also have the friendship version, but can't find a pic.

Btw..if anyobdy knows a good place to get things re-gold plated...let me know.  After 39 years, the plating is wearing thin.


----------



## zxcv

santos demoiselle medium size


----------



## zxcv

ronde solo watch with black alligator strap...sorry about the bad pictures!


----------



## Bethc

My trinity ring and my new Cartier Tank w/blue MOP face


----------



## onegirlcreative

here is my rose gold cartier love bracelet. my husband bought it for me for valentine's day, 2008. it is something i have always wanted since i went to school in nyc from '88&#8211;'90 and my cousin and all her friends had one.

we were finally able to afford it so my husband got it for me. i was ecstatic!!! our 15 year wedding anniversary is this november, so i'm hoping for the matching love ring. 

p.s. ignore the scratches. we're heading to las vegas for our vacation in a few weeks, and i wanted to stop into cartier (since the cartier in denver closed down a few years ago) and maybe send it in to get cleaned and buffed.


----------



## litljbird

Great thread!  

Here's my Cartier Pasha 38 mm Chronograph with diamond bezel and grid...


----------



## onegirlcreative

just got my love bangle polished and it looks so amazing that i have to repost.


----------



## Ann4621

Cartier medium Ballon Bleu Watch - $3350, my first cartier purchase


----------



## Jayne1

Trinity bracelet with my two Love bangles - all three are fairly old and scratched up a bit:


----------



## Jayne1

Baby Trinity earrings:


----------



## Jayne1

Found my old hoops.


----------



## DamierAddict

here is my Cartier d' pasha chronological unisex watch - my parents got it for my college graduation

i also got a watch for my h.s graduation that i wasn't really a fan of its the cartier panthere ruban watch with pink mother of pearl. It kind of just sits in my parents room without being touched. i feel bad asking them to sell it and get me another piece of jewelry but its just really not my style.


----------



## einseine

bhurry said:


> my la dona cartier watch


 
la dona in GOLD!!!

Well, I have much lighter one.


----------



## candypants1100

white gold cartier love bracelet. size 16. (my wedding gift!!)


----------



## takeoutbox

charity love bracelet


----------



## darkangel07760




----------



## lumkeikei

My medium Ballon Bleu


----------



## lawfashionista

cartier baby trinity silk cord bracelet


----------



## valnsw

My Cartier Santos 100


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Here are my Cartier love rings for size reference.


----------



## designerdiva40




----------



## sweetie_sg

Cartier Santos 100 Medium Size


----------



## kbella86

My love bracelet with engraving:

size 16.


----------



## einseine

The WG 4-diamond Cartier Love Bracelt from my DH for 2010 X'mas!


----------



## paruparo

Discontinued Cartier Octagonal Santos (circa 1990's) with 18k/ss


----------



## whoops

Description: Trinity Ring
Size: 50
Year: 2010-11


----------



## alundpr

Cartier 18K Tank Francaise


----------



## purseinsanity

Cartier SS Tank Francaise Medium size:


----------



## purseinsanity

Cartier LOVE bracelets in Rose Gold (left) and Yellow Gold (right):


----------



## purseinsanity

Wearing RG size 16 (w/my new Hermes YG CDC bracelet!)


----------



## purseinsanity

For comparison, YG on top, RG on bottom:






And RG on left, YG on right:






The difference is very subtle, even when next to each other.


----------



## lanasyogamama

YG Cartier Love bracelet and Large SS Ballon Bleu.


----------



## MPI

I love Cartier

My Trinity ring in yellow, white, pink gold and my Tank Française.


----------



## DB4me

My Cartier Tank Francaise - medium size.


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

My left hand: 
Engagement ring
Trinity wedding band
La Dona YG watch

My right hand:
Caresse d'orchidées YG and diamond ring
Love bangle in YG with half diamond

Combined Shot!


----------



## angelicskater16

My Cartier Med. Gold & SS Ballon Bleu


----------



## mimoko

My santos demoiselle- small, pink dial.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I have a size 17.  It is big enough that it can easily turn 360 degrees and the screw side can face up on my wrist.


----------



## couturequeen

Cartier Medium Ballon Bleu Watch


----------



## bb10lue

My Cartier two tone medium size Ballon Bleu watch


----------



## kollin

Me with my yg size 17 , i love to stack


----------



## ayengel

My Cartier Ballon Bleu midsize auto, with T&Co Embrace e-ring


----------



## freshie2096

Here is my Ering ---  Cartier Declaration Platinum Ring G VS1 1.14ct.


----------



## freshie2096

One more shot....


----------



## freshie2096

I just got this Cartier love bracelet, can't wait to wear it


----------



## freshie2096

This is better shot of my love bracelet by my new camera,:giggles:


----------



## luvpurse




----------



## chanel-girl

Cartier 4 Diamond Love Bracelet YG Size 16


----------



## einseine

einseine said:


> My second Love - plain yg one (size 18) on my right wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my first Love, 4-diamond wg one (size 17) on my left wrist.


 
All the pics are gone!!! 
Let me post them again.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I added another Cartier piece, a XL Trinity Ring.   I wear it as my everyday RHR, and love it more each day.

My beloved Cartier collection now includes a YG Love bracelet, a SS Large Auto Ballon Bleu, and the XL Trinity.


----------



## bb10lue

My love bracelets in WG and RG, cuff in YG.


----------



## Cor03

My *Cartier* Love, 18k white gold diamond wedding band.


----------



## XCCX

I can finally contribute to this thread with my Cartier pieces!

Sorry for the bad photos. I'll definately take more in daylight.

Open Love bracelet (cuff), plain yellow gold, size 17, wrist is 5.9" - $4025


----------



## XCCX

Baby Love (chain) bracelet, plain white gold - $1600


----------



## XCCX

Lanieres wedding band, yellow gold, 1 diamond, size 51 - $1725


----------



## XCCX

Love wedding band, white gold, 1 diamond, size 52 - $2000


----------



## freshie2096

My commitment ring: Cartier Trinity Ring with pave diamonds in 18ct white gold in size 50.
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## Jujuanne

This is my ering (0.75 ct, E colour, vs1) and my fiancé is wearing the love ring.


----------



## etk123

My new white gold size 16 Love bracelet and Baby trinity bracelet


----------



## bb10lue

My new small BB in YG


----------



## freshie2096




----------



## lanasyogamama

Juste un Clou bracelet in PG, size 16, paired with my YG Love, size 17.


----------



## Samia

Love Ring in WG bought in March 2012 for $ 1800


----------



## Seham

Tous bracelet + love bracelet rose gold 4 diamonds that I just got as birthday gift from my father 
One diamond to indicate every 10 years of my life!


----------



## Samia

Love Ring RG bought in April 2012- $990


----------



## cocobean1793

Just wanted to share a pic of the newest addition to my watch collection.....a men's Cartier Cougar watch in 18k circa 1990.............. purchased from an awesome watch dealer in NY. I had been looking for an all gold watch for some time, narrowed it down to a mens style and then had to choose between the sleek, understated Cougar or a more identifiable and chunkier vintage Rolex. Very happy with my choice


----------



## ririan

My latest Cartier watch- santos galbee small size in two tone! So dainty looking!!


----------



## XCCX

My humble addition this year..

Cartier baby Trinity cord bracelet.. Cord color is "gold".. Price is around $500 (sorry forgot the exact price but its just a little bit over 500)..


----------



## mlbags

My Cartier LOVE Bangle in Rose Gold with 4 diamonds.
Bought this end-Nov 2012, at Singapore Dollars 12,430 (equivalent US$10,184 / GBP 6360)


----------



## lolakitten

Rose gold love


----------



## carpe.diem




----------



## bex285

Yellow gold love bracelet, size 18. Was a gift in 2010, not sure of price. Love it


----------



## greenteawasabi

RG Love Bracelet size 17 & Trinity XL Ring size 50


----------



## sweetbossa

A


----------



## alundpr

Love Bracelet in YG


----------



## LDDChanel

Here is my Cartier Roadster and YG Love bracelet (size 17). I also have a trinity ring that I have to take a picture of


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

After several months of indecision, I finally got my Ballon Bleu (33mm). Love it!


----------



## periogirl28

Cartier Christmas limited edition RG /WG LOVE ring, RG LOVE cuff


----------



## priveporter

I went on a little HIS and HERS spending spree for Cartier Roadster XL watches this week! Check out the navy blue crocodile band! I love that we can share the bands. 

Can you guess which one is mine?


----------



## Elina0408

My baby trinity bracelet with red cord in this occasion! My first and only Cartier piece until now!


----------



## doloresmia

Orchids


----------



## kittypawz

yg 4 diamond 




rg multicolor stones


----------



## Switibuster

Love ring and bangle in YG and large BB


----------



## Switibuster

Love ring with three diamonds in WG


----------



## Candice0985

My YG Baby Love bracelet.
$1450 bought May 1st 2013


----------



## einseine

7 diamond Diamants Légers de Cartier bracelet in PG


----------



## sambalsotong

sambalsotong said:


> my very first cartier! Bought it 5 hours ago lol! Loving my trinity!


----------



## ducky112

Classic Trinity Ring. Size 48


----------



## Megan29

RG Cartier love bracelet. Purchased May 11, 2013


----------



## elain

YG LOVE Bracelet Size 16, Purchased by DH


----------



## freshie2096

New addition of Cartier RG love bracelet after long time of thinking and research, DH finally pull the bullet


----------



## bex285

Newest Cartier piece, purchased last month. Thin love ring ("wedding band") in YG.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Will post pics of other watches soon.


----------



## MainlyBailey

The one that I wear more often


----------



## Hamanana

Top my Santos 100 & YG plain + WG with 4 diamonds Love bracelet. Bottom: my Roadster & RG Love bracelet with 4 diamonds


----------



## lizz66

My new ballon bleu 36mm.


----------



## hatbox

Trinity!


----------



## annika08

I just got mine fresh from the oven


----------



## dmiko5

Love my men's XL Santos de Galbee!
Santos is my maiden name so I just had to have it


----------



## starlitgrove

A vintage octagon Santos


----------



## rebeccalouise

New Cartier Trinity ring, purchased whilst on holiday in Tokyo last month!


----------



## eye4cc

love cuff in rose gold


----------



## eye4cc

tank in small


----------



## dannii

My brand new cartier santos de galbee ladies size watch &#128515;


----------



## dannii

Sharing my Santos de galbee watch & my cartier love bracelet &#10084;


----------



## adriana007

.


----------



## beachy10




----------



## Queen J

September 2013 ~ White gold LOVE


----------



## vanity1028

Santos


----------



## Suzie

Here are my 2 Cartier pieces.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

October 2013 Love Wedding Band $1060, without tax


----------



## EMDOC

Santos 100



EMDOC said:


> Santos 100



Correction: santos galbee


----------



## alya

Trinity.


----------



## hazelarceo

Trinity Ring 2.9mm width
Love wedding band YG


----------



## EMDOC

Love cuff yellow gold


----------



## champagne_xoxo

My cartier yellow gold love bracelet with 4 diamonds
Worn with my 34mm rolex datejust mop diamond markers  + custom 3 row white gold diamond tennis ring


----------



## Chic Chemist

Entrelaces ring - white gold with pave diamonds.  It's soooo sparkly!  Christmas present last year from my lovely husband.

Excuse the greenish light- it's the paint in our bathroom!


----------



## americanroyal89

XXS trinity ring


----------



## Chanelconvert

My first cartier piece. Diamants legers de cartier.


----------



## shoppermomof4

Love the splash of bright color


----------



## cheburashka73

My cartier love 4 diamond RG


----------



## CartierLVer

Just purchased my Cartier LOVE cuff! Size: 19 WG
	

		
			
		

		
	





I paid the current price Cartier offers on their website, which is $4850 + HI sales tax.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Added a pink gold Love Wedding Band, from DH.


----------



## Switibuster

Cartier love bangle yg size 17


----------



## Pavlova42

Two yg Loves


----------



## Euromutt86

My vintage Cartier Ring. My mother used to work for them and Carrera y Carrera.


----------



## luvmydiego

My wg four diamond love bracelet size 18 on 16.5 wrist.


----------



## Chinese Warrior




----------



## Aray22

Small tank solo stainless steel


----------



## Dode99

This thread needs more *Juste un Clou* 

YG Juste un Clou ring













stacked with YG Love ring w/ 3 diamonds 












YG Love bracelet w/4 diamonds


----------



## Joellecookie

Love ring as wedding band - price is SGD1450 , purchased few days ago


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

I think the just un clou nail ring may be my favorite piece of jewelry .. It was an impulse purchase and I love it


----------



## MischiefManaged

My 4 diamond Cartier Love in WG size 17


----------



## EMDOC

RG cuff to go with the YG I already have. :-


----------



## MischiefManaged

My Cartier Roadster.  I believe this is the medium size.


----------



## pugloveparis




----------



## Melow

my first cartier


----------



## CaliZTA

Cartier ring from my MIL. It's vintage, I don't know the style & can't find one like it! If someone knows, please help  I'm just curious. It's so comfortable to wear, I wear it as my wedding ring all the time.


----------



## Carlena Kritsin

I just got my RG love ring and i am loving it i where it all the time even though it did get stuck on my middle finger double of times lol


----------



## Mellee

My love and new clou- love!


----------



## inkstand

size 16 10 diamonds in rose gold:


----------



## fancyfds

My white gold love bracelet
My multicolor rose gold love bracelet

I also wear a yellow gold love ring with diamond studs where the screws would be.

I want to add a 3rd this month.

Thoughts?


----------



## fancyfds

Here is something awesome the original Juste un Clou







Purchased for 5400 I think now worth over 21k 

I never where it though bc the clasp is not built well it pops off. I even has Cartier rebuild the clasp.

Sadness. I consider selling it - but bc it's value has increased dramatically I don't dare.


----------



## fancyfds

The bracelets with the ring


Also 
	

		
			
		

		
	




A tiny pair of pink diamond heart shaped studs I wear daily. I love how discrete they are - everyone wears  big white diamond studs but nobody has pink diamond!
I have a matching necklace (little pink diamond heart on a chain) but don't wear it much.


----------



## moyay4

X


----------



## danough

Just got the smaller one today!


----------



## cloverleigh




----------



## Zookzik




----------



## AnnaFreud

YG Love bracelet (size 17) gift from my DH before the birth of our first baby. 

Trinity bracelet was a gift from DH's aunt. It's over 20 years old. She bought it in Paris when she was in her 20s. I took it to Cartier for polishing when I first received it. They told me they don't make it in this size anymore. I think the current Trinity bracelet is thicker.


----------



## AnnaFreud

YG love ring (size 54/7)...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
DH just got me the matching ring yesterday for my birthday.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My new YG love, size 16, $6350.00 before taxes, bought April 2014.


----------



## vogued out

The Cartier JUC in YG size 16 is finally mine, still on cloud nine .


----------



## darkangel07760

Please excuse my wrinkly hand, it looks like elephant skin hee hee!  This is a Cartier ring given to me by my mum. It is made of sterling silver, 18k gold, and enamel.  My godmother, in an impulsive moment, gave this to my mum back in the 80's.  No idea what the value is.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Here is mine


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Plain Trinity & Trinity Sauvage


----------



## einseine

3-stone sapphire love ring in WG


----------



## einseine

JUC bracelet in PG diamonds


----------



## Pavlova42

Yg size 16..


----------



## lalaprincessa19

My lovely mini love wedding band in RG sz49


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jayelle25

Just added the YG love bracelet with my WG cuff


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Cartier Love necklace from DH


----------



## lizz66




----------



## dannii




----------



## LVoeletters

My new  humble collection
Ballon bleu 28
Rose gold love 


Craving a love ring, Chanel, and some gorgeous VCA! Looking at you frivole... &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## aramos

I have recently been looking for Cartier Love Bracelet alternatives and came across the Cartier   Tri-color Gold Love Trinity Crossover Bracelet. It seems to be a model   that came out at or around 1995. It screws on like the Love bracelet  and  has tri-color cross over details (see pic). X. Thanks!


----------



## Whispersales

All diamond WG love


----------



## Caz71

Thin Love Ring
Yellow Gold
size 49

My first Cartier!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

YG Love and PG Love Cuff


----------



## BPC

My one and only Cartier piece- Love Necklace.
(worn with Tiffany Atlas pendant)

oops, forgot I also have a trinity ring- but hardly ever wear it.


----------



## blumster

My new to me Cartier Tank Francaise Midsize- love her!!!


----------



## rachelsmith16

Just got this from my 16th birthday!


----------



## lovegrace

Two tone love ring with 6 diamonds


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Cartier Trinity bracelet, small ring, and spotted ring, with Cartier gold/diamond eternity


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Cartier yellow gold  Princess Cut Eternity


----------



## rm_petite

Sharing my yellow gold JUC bracelet, I love it! My DH gift for our wedding anniversary


----------



## krism805

Just acquired today this love ring. WG


----------



## lovegrace

Love ring with 3 diamonds in RG


----------



## PennyD2911

4 Diamond Love Bracelet &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
Size 19 on a 6.5" wrist
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

Hello!
My new Cartier Links and Chains ring  MAILLON PANTHÈRE RING
White gold, diamonds

 Nikka


----------



## PennyD2911

LOVE Ring YG 3 Diamonds
US ring size 6.25 to 6.5 Cartier size 54
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## honhon

My Y shape DLDC necklace


----------



## jetstream7

Cartier Black Trinity Ring, size 47
white gold, black ceramic
the ceramic isn't a true black, greyish cast


----------



## Mcandy

I posted this on a thread but I think it deserved to be in this thread as well. This is my first authentic cartier piece ( i had a fake one though...didnt have the heart to dispose it since it was a gift from hubby) my hubby got me this as a reward for having pass my exam...perfect as thanksgiving gift too...its wonderful to have a first time store experience...


----------



## blumster

So excited to have these two new beauties- Cartier Love bangle size 18 and Juste Un Clou- size 17.  Both are 
Yg





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## CGORO2

my new RG love bracelet


----------



## Tatownz

Cartier small diamond necklace. Goes with everything.


----------



## dannii

My de santos galbee


----------



## cloverleigh

trinity de cartier ring - love, fidelity, friendship


----------



## fashionelite

A yellow gold love ring


----------



## maconk

LOVE my Cartier! I have the yellow gold Love wedding band, the classic trinity, and the ballon blu watch! Great thread!


----------



## speedyraven

Didn't realise Cartier makes gorgeous sunglasses. DH bought me one for our 1st year anniversary. Love the design!


----------



## LexielLoveee

I went today to the st Maarten store. Same price as states but no tax she did say that march 15th prices will increase 10%. The love bangle was 5,510.00. Which is less then the U.S.


----------



## americanroyal89

Just added the white gold thin love ring


----------



## Lisa-SH

My LOVE Ring, Rose gold.


----------



## maiiam

My very first Cartier necklace from the Trinity line


----------



## Lisa-SH

I can not edit my previous post anymore, as I want to remove the LOVE ring picture and attach the picture with this post instead.

My recent (final) purchase, Classic Trinity Ring.


----------



## rm_petite

Sharing Birthday presents from DH


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My new Trinity.


----------



## Kanda106

I was left this beauty after my cousin passed away.  Sadly no box or screwdriver


----------



## Malgorzata

Juste un Clou pink gold ring with diamonds, Love ring white gold 6 diamonds, Love bracelets in pink and white gold 10 diamonds


----------



## purseinsanity

JUC Bracelet and ring


----------



## purseinsanity

Diamond Pavé Love bracelets


----------



## purseinsanity

Panthère ring


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## e2icchelzc

Juste un clou bracelet and love ring


----------



## americanroyal89

Just another pic of my Cartier rings


----------



## e2icchelzc

Juste un clou + Rolex stack


----------



## Candicetran

e2icchelzc said:


> Juste un clou + Rolex stack



Thanks for letting me share


----------



## e2icchelzc

Yay!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cartier Love Ring with diamonds YG.


----------



## Caz71

Finally my cuff is mine!  Size 17.
Aud5400


----------



## Caz71

Another pic...&#128525;


----------



## EpiFanatic

Rose gold cuff in 16


----------



## riquita

A Christmas present to me from me. I am finally done with my Cartier Trinity set. I love my necklace! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EmileH

The first of my trinity pieces. The large model ring. And a panther scarf. Hoping to add the large bangle and earrings this year.


----------



## asschercat

beloved Ballon Bleu!


----------



## Aurora077

Thank you, Santa


----------



## annika08

Lol. This is what I do when I'm home. To avoid anymore scratches on my loves.


----------



## annika08

I
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
nwesr my JLC on my left wrist with my watch. I felt it being too much wearing it together with RG YG loves.


----------



## lovethelove78

Here is my beloved YG love size 16. Purchased just a few weeks ago from saks nyc. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Spring Time

my favorite stack thank you for letting me share [emoji253]


----------



## XCCX

Managed to take photos of my collection..


----------



## LizFromMaine

This isn't my entire Cartier collection, just what I'm wearing today. The white gold/ceramic trinity cord bracelet is my absolute favorite and I never take it off. Even if I'm wearing yellow or rose gold. I'm wearing it with the baby love bracelet and the diamond Cartier Mon Amour ring. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3538483


----------



## Taracanada

carpe.diem said:


> View attachment 1980353


love the diamant de Legers , is this the size xs or small


----------



## uhpharm01

Candicetran said:


> Thanks for letting me


----------



## shoppermomof4

My newest love pave ring[emoji173]️


----------



## luvmy3girls

Chanelconvert said:


> View attachment 2409867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first cartier piece. Diamants legers de cartier.



I know this is an old post, but I was doing research on the Diamants Legers bracelet. Is yours the XS or Small? Thanks


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## J.A.N.




----------

